# yarn lazy susan



## rmoffett

My duaghter asked me to make her a yarn lazy susan, so I did. They run about $60 in the stores, but I make her's out of oak for $15 and would charge $30 for one, if anyone is interested. I will have a turn around of 10 days. This is a hobby, not a business, so if you email me, we can arrange for payment and delivery. I live in Huron, Ohio. My name is Bob. The lazy susan is easy to use and my daughter just loves it. It keeps her yarn from stretching or twisting. I also made her another type with a 4 boxes with a spindle in each to keep her colored yarn in so it doesn't get mixed up.


----------



## kmcnaught

Can you include a photo of this, please?

Karen


----------



## Katsch

I would love to see a picture as well, thank you.


----------



## Mimi Cindy

Please post a picture! Sounds very interesting!


----------



## Linday

Yes, pictures of both please.


----------



## mchristian22

I agree! I'd love to see it too!


----------



## Knitter Betty

I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Irish knitter

You might have something going on here...picture please. I think I smell Christmas money for you!! We knitters love to support each other and their families!!!


----------



## John's old lady

Yes, yes-we need a picture.


----------



## dludlow

I would like to see a picture also.


----------



## colleenmay

Picture, please.


----------



## ssk1953

Please send us a picture!!! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## marilynflynn

My husband does many wood projects so I truly hope you post a picture since I have no idea what this looks like so I can't describe anything to him. All I had ever seen on this site are home made yarn bowls which look interesting as well.


----------



## Linday

marilynflynn said:


> My husband does many wood projects so I truly hope you post a picture since I have no idea what this looks like so I can't describe anything to him. All I had ever seen on this site are home made yarn bowls which look interesting as well.


The pictures are at this post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111795-1.html


----------



## Mary Smith

I give up - the link brings me to the site it is posted on meaning this site - this post.


----------



## Linday

The link takes you to a different post that has the pictures. The post is one I made for Bob because he didn't know how. Scroll down the pictures are there as well as the contact information for Bob.


----------



## LadyBecket

Welcome from Michigan! Your yarn lazy susan sounds like a fabulous idea!


----------



## kmcnaught

How do I access the posted site for the green blanket. Typed it in the browser but the site states it is unavailable.

Is there something at the head of the of this page that I should click on?

Karen


----------



## kaixixang

Mary Smith said:


> I give up - the link brings me to the site it is posted on meaning this site - this post.


The below is what I got...via another tab in Mozilla Firefox 15.


----------



## Mary Smith

kaixixang said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up - the link brings me to the site it is posted on meaning this site - this post.
> 
> 
> 
> The below is what I got...via another tab in Mozilla Firefox 15.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Please include a picture. It sounds interesting.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Linday

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Please include a picture. It sounds interesting.
> Keep Me In Stitches


From Bob Moffat

I wanted to send a picture of the red oak one which is $30.00 plus $5.75 shipping to Canada, but can't get the lazy susan parts I need until next week, so none are finished. The purple heart one is $60.00 due to the cost of the exotic wood and difficulty in making them. I go through about 3 to 4 cuts before I find one that is usable due to cracking in the wood which, in time, will break in two. Therefore it is far more labor intensive than oak. I am also working on a new adventure which involves 4 turntables on a base with a central "O" ring so that up to 4 different yarns can be knitted or crocheted at the same time without twisting or the strands getting tangled up.

Bob Moffett
[email protected]


----------



## Linday

Double Post


----------



## rmoffett

Here are the pictures:
I can be reached at [email protected]
I do this for a hobby, not a business, so my prices don't have high overhead. I charge $30 plus postage and handling for the single spindle and $45 plus postage and handling for the 4 spindle system. Postage varies form state to state and Canada.


----------



## rmoffett

I am sorry for the delay. I just found your message. I did not intend to disrespect you by not answering. I also found several other messages I did not know I had.


----------



## rmoffett

I am sorry for the delay. I just found your message. I did not intend to disrespect you by not answering. I also found several other messages I did not know I had.


----------



## rmoffett

OOps. I just found a way to send you the pictures. Sorry I am so computer illiterate.


----------



## rmoffett

Sorry for the delay in responding to you. I just found your email. Please forgive me. Here are the pictures. My daughter likes purple, and I was making her things for her birthday. I make the 4 post yarn bobbin out of pine for $45 and the box (haven't really got a price yet, but trying to see if a $25 box would be appropriate.


----------



## rmoffett

Linda. I just found a whole bunch of emails I did not know I had from early September. I did not mean to snub anyone, you as well. In addition to my yarn lazy susan (new name-Yarn Bobbin), I am making the 4 post yarn bobbin, and made my daughter a needle box (14" needles). A lady from Hialea, Fla. is asking me to see if I can make her a cone yarn dispenser stand that will hold 4 1/2 cones for her knitting machine, and I will soon be able to display the Yarn Bobbins at 3 local stores (Marble Head, Cleveland, and Mansfield). Thank you again for your initial patience and assistance.


----------



## rmoffett

I am sorry I did not respond to you earlier, but I just found your email along with about 7 others. Here are pictures of the Yarn lazy susan (new name-Yarn Bobbin), 4 post yarn bobbin, and a needle box. I made purple yarn items for my daughter's birthday, since that is her favorite color. Please forgive me for the delay.


----------



## rmoffett

Sorry for the untimely delay in sending you pictures. I just found your email. I did not mean to not respond. Please forgive me. The purple colors are because my daughter likes purple and I made her some birthday presents. The needle box is 14 inches long and has a groove cut in the lid handle to hold a knitting needle or to display one. I try to make all my yarn bobins, etc., in a style that lends itself to allowing the item to be displayed in a room where it will fit in as a knick nack (except for the 4 post bobin).


----------



## rmoffett

I have opened up a can of worms, and have so many orders, I am having to work about 6 hours per day 5 days a week. In addition to the yarn lazy susans, etc, I also make quilt racks and quilt clamps. Plus a lot more items unrelated to the yarn or quilt arena. I hope to be displaying items in 3 stores (already do one), and have a showing of my woodwork at a yarn store in Marblehead, Ohio on 11-2-12. I thought I had retired. Sorry about the delay in answering you, but I just found your query tonight along with several others I am answering. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## rmoffett

Sorry for the delay in responding to you. I apologize. I just found your query today. Thank you.


----------



## rmoffett

I apologize for not responding to you earlier, but I just found your query tonight. Here are the pictures. I was making items for my daughter's birthday and she likes purple.


----------



## rmoffett

I apologize for not getting back with you sooner, but I just found your query tonight. Here are some pictures. My daughter likes purple and I made her some birthday gifts.


----------



## rmoffett

I apologize for not responding to your before now, but I just found your query tonight along with a slew of others. I did not mean to slight anyone. Here are the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## rmoffett

I am so sorry I did not respond to this query before today, but I just found it along with a slew of others. I know I sent you pictures on 9-24-12, but if your husband wants details on anything, please advise. As a woodworker, we stick together, the same as crocheters/knitters do. For example. I use a 3" lazy susan I purchase from Woodworkers Supply, and use golden oak and early american stains with shellac finish. I initial and date all items, but cover it with felt for the base of the yarn lazy susan (new name-yarn bobbin). I also make quilt racks and quilt clamps for wall hanging as well as a multitude of other items. If your husband wants to make the yarn bobbins, tell him to get ready to do a lot of work, since I am barely able to fill all my orders on time .


----------



## rmoffett

Your statement showed confusion. I am in the same boat since I failed to respond to querys that were on the page you made your give up statement on. In the event you also wanted pictures of the yarn holders I make, here are pictures. Good luck.


----------



## rmoffett

I was reviewing my posts and saw where you could not get pictures of the Yarn Lazy Susans. If you never found them , here they are. The colored ones are $5 more than the oak, and the 2 and 4 post pine ones are cheaper than the oak. I will give you a price list if you want, but I try not to post prices on the forum. I like to show off my work, however. You can find me on Yarn Lazy Susan, Facebook, or email me at [email protected] Take care.


----------

